# Wholesale priced stock



## Suraj (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is in the right area, but I have a whole bunch of tea that I am selling. It's all best before 2014, and is being sold at wholesale prices. Preferably, I'd like trade customers.

Will also be having a bunch of foil pouches, trade legal pricing scales, and a heat sealer (should anyone be interested).


----------

